# Ζητείται μεταφραστής για μονοήμερο σεμινάριο στην Αθήνα



## thrillionaire (May 28, 2013)

Καλησπέρα σας,

Βρισκόμαστε σε αναζήτηση μεταφραστή από αγγλικά ---> ελληνικά, για μονοήμερο σεμινάριο που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο κέντρο της Αθήνας στις αρχές Ιουλίου.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Δε ζητάμε προφορική διερμηνεία. Ο μεταφραστής θα ακούει την ομιλία και θα πληκτρολογεί τη μετάφραση σε laptop, για να προβάλλεται ταυτόχρονα σε video wall. Το λεξιλόγιο είναι απλό και καθημερινό, και η θεματολογία personal development για όλους.

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας!

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bricklane (May 29, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω καταλάβει. Θέλετε να πείτε ότι η μετάφραση θα γίνεται παράλληλα με την ομιλία; Σαν γραπτή διερμηνεία δηλαδή; Γιατί φαντάζομαι πως κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατο... Εκτός αν εννοείτε ότι η μετάφραση θα έχει γίνει από πριν και θα προβάλλεται απλώς την ώρα της ομιλίας. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση,θα μπορούσατε να μας ενημερώσετε για την έκταση της δουλειάς καθώς και την αμοιβή; Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2013)

thrillionaire said:


> Ο μεταφραστής θα ακούει την ομιλία και θα πληκτρολογεί τη μετάφραση σε laptop, για να προβάλλεται ταυτόχρονα σε video wall.


Καλημέρα. Αυτό θέλω να το δω για να το πιστέψω. Με το ένα αφτί να ακούει και να απομνημονεύει τα λεγόμενα, με το μισό μυαλό να μεταφράζει τα προηγούμενα και με τα δάχτυλα να δαχτυλογραφεί. Σαν βαβελόψαρο που ξέρει τυφλό ακούγεται αυτό. Η αποθέωση του μαλτιτάσκινγκ!


----------



## Zbeebz (May 29, 2013)

Μα αυτό δεν γίνεται.

Μου θυμίζει την κλασική ερώτηση καλοπροαίρετων (πλην όμως αδαών) σινεφίλ στο Φεστιβάλ Θεσ/νίκης:
"Τους υπότιτλους τους μεταφράζετε ενώ παίζει η ταινία;"


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2013)

Typing interpreting:

ABSTRACT IN ENGLISH
University of Tampere
School of Modern Languages and Translation Studies
Translation Studies (Finnish – German)
OHRANKÄMMEN, MARIA: Time lag in typing interpreting.

The KITU program as a tool for the translator
Master’s degree thesis, 66 pages, English abstract 15 pages May 2008

1. Introduction

The present thesis examines the time lag in typing interpreting. Typing interpreting is a type of interpretation enabling the communication between those with normal hearing and the aurally handicapped (i.e. the hard of hearing and deafened persons). Typing interpreting means the simultaneous translation of the spoken language into a written form. The interpretation is normally carried out in a computer-assisted mode, by means of a word processing program, and made legible on a screen or on the computer display screen, depending on the number of clients. According to the rules of typing interpreting, everything that has been said should be interpreted. Even comments from the audience and situation-related sounds (e.g. thunder, street traffic) should be included in the interpretation. However, as speaking is generally considerably faster than writing, this is often not possible. Quite the opposite, there is a time lag between the speech and the interpretation which has significant consequences for the comprehensibility and legibility ofthe interpretation. In order to facilitate typing interpreting and to improve the legibility of the interpretation, a computer-aided program, called the KITU program, was developed for typing interpreting in Finland, following the example of Sweden and the USA. [...]


----------



## Zann (May 30, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> Μα αυτό δεν γίνεται.
> 
> Μου θυμίζει την κλασική ερώτηση καλοπροαίρετων (πλην όμως αδαών) σινεφίλ στο Φεστιβάλ Θεσ/νίκης:
> "Τους υπότιτλους τους μεταφράζετε ενώ παίζει η ταινία;"



Μου θύμισες ένα επεισόδιο των Σίμπσονς, που ο Χόμερ δουλεύει σε τηλεοπτική σειρά καρτούν (κάνει τη φωνή ενός χαρακτήρα) και ρωτάει, "Βγαίνουμε ζωντανά;"
Του απαντούν, "Το δοκιμάσαμε, αλλά ήταν μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για τους σχεδιαστές".


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2013)

Το σκεφτόμουνα αυτό που ζητάνε και νομίζω ότι αυτό που αναφέρει ο Δόχτορας μπορεί να λέγεται διερμηνεία αλλά είναι στην ουσία ακούω και γράφω στην ίδια γλώσσα, που είναι δουλειά έμπειρου δακτυλογράφου- σαν αυτούς που βλέπουμε στα δικαστικά σήριαλ, που κρατάνε τα πρακτικά. 
Για ταυτόχρονη μετάφραση και δακτυλογράφιση της μετάφρασης δεν έχω ξανακούσει, αλλά εφόσον πρόκειται για ομιλία, είναι δηλαδή το κείμενο γνωστό από πριν, η μετάφραση μπορεί να γίνει από πριν και να μεταδίδεται/ προβάλλεται την ώρα της ομιλίας. Αλλιώς είναι δουλειά δύο ατόμων. Ένας να διερμηνέυει κι ένας να τον ακούει και να γράφει. Και φυσικά θα υπάρχει καθυστέρηση, η οποία μπορεί να είναι και ενοχλητική.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...που είναι δουλειά έμπειρου δακτυλογράφου- σαν αυτούς που βλέπουμε στα δικαστικά σήριαλ, που κρατάνε τα πρακτικά.


Αυτοί είναι στενογράφοι, όχι απλοί δακτυλογράφοι. Και τα πληκτρολόγια στα οποία γράφουν οι στενογράφοι δεν είναι τα κοινά πληκτρολόγια. Το live subtitling χρειάζεται στενογραφία.

Machine shorthand is also a common term for writing produced by a stenotype, a specialized keyboard. These are often used for court room transcripts and in *live subtitling.*


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2013)

SBE said:


> - σαν αυτούς που βλέπουμε στα δικαστικά σήριαλ, που κρατάνε τα πρακτικά.


Αυτοί είναι στενογράφοι. Θέλω να πω, το κείμενο μετά δεν διαβάζεται από κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα, χρειάζεται μεταγραφή.


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2013)

ΟΚ, δεν ξέρω τη διαφορά, ξέρω παντως ότι παλιά, πριν την αναγνώριση φωνής, στο μπιμπισί ο πιο ακριβοπληρωμένος απλός υπάλληλος (όχι διευθυντική θέση) ήταν ο/η δακτυλογραφος που έκανε υποτιτλισμό ζωντανά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2013)

Πάλι στενογράφοι θα πρέπει να ήταν. Και δεν νομίζω ότι έκαναν συγχρόνως μετάφραση, απλώς έγραφαν ό,τι άκουγαν. 

An average professional typist types usually in speeds of 50 to 80 wpm, while some positions can require 80 to 95 (usually the minimum required for dispatch positions and other time-sensitive typing jobs), and some advanced typists work at speeds above 120 wpm.

Slide presentations tend to be closer to 100 wpm, auctioneers can speak at about 250 wpm, and the fastest speaking policy debaters speak from 350 to over 500 words per minute.

Δεδομένου ότι εδώ ζητάμε να έχει κάποιος την ικανότητα όχι μόνο να δακτυλογραφεί, αλλά συγχρόνως να μεταφράζει, και συγκρίνοντας τη μέση ταχύτητα δακτυλογράφησης με τη μέση ταχύτητα ομιλίας, την οποία μερικοί ομιλητές μπορεί να υπερβαίνουν κατά πολύ, είναι προφανές ότι αν κάποιος αναφέρει live subtitling, εννοώντας ότι ένας διερμηνέας θα χρησιμοποιεί ένα λάπτοπ και θα μεταφράζει δακτυλογραφώντας, μάλλον δεν γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο.


----------

